# Good Churches in Charlotte, NC



## Travis Fentiman (Jul 20, 2014)

Friends, do you know of any good churches in the Charlotte, NC area?

A sentence or two on why it is good would be helpful as well. I have a friend who needs a church.

If this is not the right forum for this question, may an administrator feel free to move it.


----------



## Edward (Jul 20, 2014)

What does he or she consider a good church? There are 3 PCA *presbyteries* in the Charlotte metro area, and a number of EPC churches, as well. Black and white ARP churches. A couple of OPC congregations.

And that doesn't even get to the Korean congregations.


----------



## Reformed Roman (Jul 20, 2014)

A tool I have used in the past for church searching is 9 marks church search tool. I've been to 3 churches on there. All churches I've found on there were reformed. However, many of these will not be Presbyterian. I've attended 3 churches on there and they were all great with no issues. Church Search | 9Marks


----------



## irresistible_grace (Jul 20, 2014)

Presbyterian Reformed Church of Charlotte | Presbyterian Reformed Church

Because, it's the only place "in" Charlotte my Family would worship
Scriptural Law of Worship (aka RPW)
Exclusive Psalmody (1650)
Authorized Version of Scripture
Original Westminster Standards etc.


----------



## Dearly Bought (Jul 20, 2014)

irresistible_grace said:


> Presbyterian Reformed Church of Charlotte | Presbyterian Reformed Church
> 
> Because, it's the only place "in" Charlotte my Family would worship
> Scriptural Law of Worship (aka RPW)
> ...



Ditto to this. PM me and I can help make the connection.


----------



## Travis Fentiman (Jul 22, 2014)

Thank you all!


----------

